# German WWII aircraft



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

The Dornier Do17E "Flying Pencil" and the Messerschmitt Me262A Schwalbe ("Swallow") fighter jet are two models that I constructed in the 80s sometime. Both of these aircraft are modeled in 1/72 scale and are from MPC,Fundimensions, a division of General Mills Fun Group, Inc. in Mount Clemens, Michigan. Both kits included ground crews of six and four men respectively which I never did finish painting, but plan on doing so soon. 

From the box artwork:

"The Dornier 17 was based on an original design for a high speed mail plane and civilian passenger aircraft. Speed was an objective successfully met and demonstrated at the International Military Aircraft Competition in 1937 in Zurich, Switzerland. A specially prepared Dornier flew at 284 mph, defeating all other fighters. The Dornier 17 first saw combat during the Spanish Civil War in 1938. The aircrafts' tremendous speed made them practically immune to attack. The Dornier 17 served both as a reconnaissance aircraft as well as a high speed bomber able to carry a substantial bomb load.

The remarkable Messerschmitt Me262 was th best fighter of its time, faster than the British Meteor jet. It never reached the point of having a significant impact on the war because its development was impeded by Hitler's insistence that it would be best employed as a bomber. It was a fine handling aircraft and capable of 540 mph. Over 1,400 were delivered before the end of the war."

Thanks for looking and reading...


----------

